
File metadata in last year's DNC leak suggest it wasn't a remote hack - akvadrako
https://theforensicator.wordpress.com/guccifer-2-ngp-van-metadata-analysis/
======
bimr
Interesting how much comment hype was on these boards when everyone felt safe
to jump on the Red Scare Bandwagon, but now that the story falls apart those
same commenters are crickets ... I would have expected better from Hacker
News.

But a solid thanks to the Forensicator for doing the math that all you
"Hackers" skirted

